# Rooter-Einstellung für Zugriff auf die Uhrzeit mit (S)NTP und Wago 750-880



## Stont18 (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mich unterstützen bei der richtigen Roter Einstellung?
Ich möchte gerne im CoDeSys mit dem Baustein NTP_Client der Liabry (WagoLibNTP) die Uhrzeit von einem externen Server importieren. Allerdings komme ich nicht mit der Port Einstellung des Roters klar.
Ausgesucht habe ich mir den Server: http://www.zeik.uni-potsdam.de/internet/timeserver.html (141.89.64.1)

nach vorhandenem Forum: http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-co...die-uhrzeit-mit-s-ntp-und-wago-750-849-a.html
muss ich in meinem Roter den Port 123 freigeben.

Hier ein Bild der möglichen Port Einstellungen meines Roters. Welche Einstellungen in den Beiden Feldern muss ich hierfür verwenden?
(Bin am verzweifeln)

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/19062014113a1935fmgp0.jpg


----------



## illi (20 Juni 2014)

Moin,

meiner Meinung nach sollte keine Einstellung am Router erforderlich sein.

Die Verbindung geht von der SPS aus. Die SPS ist Client.

Am Router muss man normalerweise nur Portweiterleitungen definieren, wenn von außen auf die SPS zugegriffen werden soll. Das Problem liegt darin, dass alle Geräte hinter dem Router vom Internet aus gesehen die gleiche IP-Adresse haben. Der Router kann nicht wissen, auf welche der vielen angeschlossen SPSen er den Datenstrom leiten soll.

Gruß Illi


----------



## tomrey (23 Juni 2014)

Hi, ich weiss zwar nicht mit welchem Router du arbeitest aber ich habe das mit ner fritzbox im LAN per Wago (881) web based management:TC/IP ConfigurationS)NTP Server = IP-Adresse vom fritz gelöst.
Gruß


----------



## Stont18 (23 Juni 2014)

Hallo, 

danke für eure Antworten, leider bin ich bisher nicht weiter gekommen.



illi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> meiner Meinung nach sollte keine Einstellung am Router erforderlich sein.
> 
> ...



 macht Sinn, aber nur bei der Auswahl der Portregeln muss definiert werden was weitergeleitet wird (gleich im ersten Feld) ob web-Server, Telnet-Server oder ...



tomrey schrieb:


> Hi, ich weiss zwar nicht mit welchem Router du arbeitest aber ich habe das mit ner fritzbox im LAN per Wago (881) web based management:TC/IP ConfigurationS)NTP Server = IP-Adresse vom fritz gelöst.
> Gruß



benutze weinen T-Online Speedport W723V http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/19062014113a1935fmgp0.jpg


----------

